# 5) Classe Al Potere: Weah, Gullit, Seedorf, Ibrahimovic, Schiaffino



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Aprile 2014)

Eccoci al quinto appuntamento con la parata di stelle rossonere! Questa puntata è dedicata a quei fuoriclasse che, grazie al loro carattere, hanno saputo sfidare e conquistare la platea esigente di San Siro. Tecnica, potenza e pragmaticità.... ecco a voi: la classe al potere!

Buona visione.

Video documentario: 

Watch Videos Online | 5. Classe Al Potere (Weah, Gullit, Seedorf, Ibrahimovic, Schiaffino) | Veoh.com


----------



## runner (16 Febbraio 2015)

Qui spunta su tutti Gullit che fisicamente e tecnicamente penso sia stato il giocatore più forte di tutti i tempi!!
Visione di gioco, tiro, corsa, tecnica e spensieratezza in campo.....davvero meraviglioso!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Febbraio 2015)

Questa è la mia top ten dei fuoriclasse che hanno militato nel Milan dell'era Berlusconi:

1) Van Basten
2) Gullit
3) Baresi
4) Maldini
6) Kaka
7) Seedorf
5) Weah
8) Thiago SIlva
9) Ibra
10) Rijkaard

escludo Ronaldo perchè ormai a fine carriera


----------



## Marilson (16 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questa è la mia top ten dei fuoriclasse che hanno militato nel Milan dell'era Berlusconi:
> 
> 1) Van Basten
> 2) Gullit
> ...



Thiago Silva non merita di stare in mezzo a quei giganti. Non ha scritto la storia del Milan. Francamente trovo assurdo che tu non abbia messo Shevchenko.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Febbraio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva non merita di stare in mezzo a quei giganti. Non ha scritto la storia del Milan. Francamente trovo assurdo che tu non abbia messo Shevchenko.



Ops svista

correggo

1) Van Basten
2) Gullit
3) Baresi
4) Maldini
5) Kaka
6) Sheva
7) Seedorf
8) Weah
9) Thiago SIlva
10) Rijkaard


----------



## Marilson (16 Febbraio 2015)

e mi hai fatto fuori Ibra? quello che ha vinto Thiago Silva lo ha vinto solo grazie a Ibrasupremacy 
leva thiago dai


----------



## Ciachi (16 Febbraio 2015)

Non ci riesco....no!!! Gullit mi ha fatto innamorare del Milan!!!! Ibra lo trovo semplicemente : FANTASTICO!!!! E George Weah e forse il mio IDOLO assoluto insieme a Gattuso!!!!!! Mamma mia quanta tristezza.....pensando al Milan di oggi!!!!


----------



## mr.wolf (18 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questa è la mia top ten dei fuoriclasse che hanno militato nel Milan dell'era Berlusconi:
> 
> 1) Van Basten
> 2) Gullit
> ...


mancano Sheva-Savicevic e Nesta,inizierei levando Seedorf e Thiago


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Febbraio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e mi hai fatto fuori Ibra? quello che ha vinto Thiago Silva lo ha vinto solo grazie a Ibrasupremacy
> leva thiago dai



Io difensori che sanno anche costruire gioco li piazzo sempre al top
quanti ne sono esistiti ad alto livello nella storia 
10?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Febbraio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> mancano Sheva-Savicevic e Nesta,inizierei levando Seedorf e Thiago



Seedorf è stato il centrocampista/trequartista più longevo e continuo ad alto livello nel Milan di Berlusconi, non può mancare


----------



## Renegade (19 Febbraio 2015)

Io direi, grossomodo:

1) Van Basten
2) Baresi
3) Gullit
4) Shevchenko
5) Maldini
6) Rjkaard
7) Kakà
8) Rui Costa
9) Pirlo
10) Seedorf

Comunque è quasi impossibile fare una Top 10. Non metterei comunque mai Weah, poco longevo ed un bluff al confronto degli altri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io direi, grossomodo:
> 
> 1) Van Basten
> 2) Baresi
> ...


Booooom  ma in realtà mi fa piacere sentirlo, tra i tifosi milanisti è quasi un tabù mettere in discussione Weah. Ricordo nitidamente di una discussione circa chi fosse il migliore tra lui ed Eto'o e altrettanto nitidamente ricordo i pareri a favore di Weah, nonostante io avessi scelto il camerunense senza neanche pensarci due volte.


----------



## Renegade (22 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Booooom  ma in realtà mi fa piacere sentirlo, tra i tifosi milanisti è quasi un tabù mettere in discussione Weah. Ricordo nitidamente di una discussione circa chi fosse il migliore tra lui ed Eto'o e altrettanto nitidamente ricordo i pareri a favore di Weah, nonostante io avessi scelto il camerunense senza neanche pensarci due volte.



Quindi anche tu la pensi come me su Weah? Ora non è che voglio svalutarlo, ma è impossibile ritenerlo superiore a Eto'o. Il camerunense ha stravinto tutto più volte ed è stato decisivissimo, con una continuità pazzesca. Tra l'altro è più completo. L'unica cosa in più di Weah era la prestanza e il potere fisico. Ma per il resto l'ho sempre visto come un bluff, troppo sopravvalutato, poco longevo e poco decisivo. I veri campioni con la nostra maglia sono stati altri. C'è anche chi lo ritene al pari di Van Basten. Assurdità.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Febbraio 2015)

Non so quanti anni abbiate ma io nel 95 seguivo il Milan assiduamente e vi posso garantire che lo scudetto del 95-96 senza Weah non l'avremmo MAI vinto (ma manco quello del 99, nonostante l'ostracismo di Zaccheroni che lo faceva giocare esterno). Quindi piano a dire che non è mai stato decisivo. Ebbe la sfortuna di ritrovarsi al Milan nella fase di transizione tra due epoche della nostra storia, segnata dalle disastrose stagioni 96/97 e 97/98.


----------



## dioscuro84 (20 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quindi anche tu la pensi come me su Weah? Ora non è che voglio svalutarlo, ma è impossibile ritenerlo superiore a Eto'o. Il camerunense ha stravinto tutto più volte ed è stato decisivissimo, con una continuità pazzesca. Tra l'altro è più completo. L'unica cosa in più di Weah era la prestanza e il potere fisico. Ma per il resto l'ho sempre visto come un bluff, troppo sopravvalutato, poco longevo e poco decisivo. I veri campioni con la nostra maglia sono stati altri. C'è anche chi lo ritene al pari di Van Basten. Assurdità.



Ci sono anche io! Weah non era nulla di che se non un ottimo attaccante, fece ad alti livelli solo la prima stagione 95-96, tra l'altro anche in quell'anno in Coppa Uefa non pervenuto..in Champions non ne parliamo..lo ricordo solo per il pugno a Jorge Costa del Porto che li costò una lunga squalifica...come punta era poco superiore a Simone e Massaro perché più tecnico..
Assurdo paragonarlo a Eto'o e ancora di più a Van Basten che era di un altra galassia..

La mia top ten:

- Van Basten
- Baresi
- Maldini
- Rijkaard
- Gullit
- Kakà
- Savicevic
- Shevchenko
- Donadoni
- Nesta


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2015)

Non esagererei con Weah,
è arrivato al Milan tardi, e in effetti a differenza di altri fuoriclasse aveva dei difetti, 
Van Basten e Eto'o in generale non ne hanno avuti,
lui era un pò anarchico e come la maggior parte degli africani un pò discontinuo, non era nemmeno un grandissimo finalizzatore,
detto questo era comunque un giocatore pazzesco, una vera delizia per gli occhi vederlo giocare, uno dei più spettacolari.
Potenza, classe, progressione, inventiva, faceva reparto da solo
Oggi in italia e forse in europa non c'è nessuno al suo livello.
diciamo che era un giocatore per amanti dell'estetica del calcio, come Baggio, Savicevic e Ronaldinho.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2015)

dioscuro84 ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche io! Weah non era nulla di che se non un ottimo attaccante, fece ad alti livelli solo la prima stagione 95-96, tra l'altro anche in quell'anno in Coppa Uefa non pervenuto..in Champions non ne parliamo..lo ricordo solo per il pugno a Jorge Costa del Porto che li costò una lunga squalifica...come punta era poco superiore a *Simone e Massaro perché più tecnico..*



Averne di Simone e Massaro, ambedue molto tecnici, 
Se li paragono ai Gilardino, Pazzini e Destro mi vien da piangere


----------



## Serginho (20 Aprile 2015)

Che forte Schiaffino. Il mio preferito tra questi è Seedorf, che per il Milan è una leggenda ma non capisco perché per molti tifosi non lo è


----------



## Renegade (21 Aprile 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Che forte Schiaffino. Il mio preferito tra questi è Seedorf, che per il Milan è una leggenda ma non capisco perché per molti tifosi non lo è



Semplicemente Seedorf è vissuto in un'epoca che ha visto Rui Costa, Shevchenko e Kakà. Un grande campione in mezzo però a dei fenomeni. E nel suo reparto c'era comunque Pirlo. Tra l'altro credo che il suo carattere particolare non ha contribuito molto in positivo.


----------



## Serginho (21 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Semplicemente Seedorf è vissuto in un'epoca che ha visto Rui Costa, Shevchenko e Kakà. Un grande campione in mezzo però a dei fenomeni. E nel suo reparto c'era comunque Pirlo. Tra l'altro credo che il suo carattere particolare non ha contribuito molto in positivo.



Seedorf era un fenomeno, ed e' stato una leggenda perche' e' durato per 10 anni al Milan quasi sempre ad alti livelli. Pirlo era fortissimo ma io ricordo che Seedorf faceva la differenza piu' del bresciano. Parere personale comunque


----------



## devils milano (28 Giugno 2015)

be si altri tempi...ruoli diversi..ma se se fossero stati contemporanei Gullit un pelo davanti a Ibra..


----------

